# Has anyone on here sold up in UK and downsized here then purchased a second place in Orlando or similar?



## Mortimer48 (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi, so like a lot of people around the world, when times allow, we would like to explore the chances of selling our home here in the UK, downsizing here and then purchasing a place in Orlando specifically - we regularly holiday there. We'd then like to do the 6 month split, again presuming it was all viable.

Are there people on this forum who have done that, doesn't need to be Florida but would be ideal (needs to be America however), and I could run some general questions by?

It's something we'd like to do in the future, so if people are out there to give us a steer, good or bad, it would be fascinating to hear how experiences have panned out. I imagine it requires a bit of planning so all advice will be greatly recieved.

Thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There have been a few forum members who have attempted this - though doing the six month splits between the US and UK can be something of a "challenge" given the immigration rules the US has. Let's see if we can find someone to share their experiences here on the forum.


----------



## Mortimer48 (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks for the reply. Yes will be interesting to hear stories. I've seen places in the past suggesting doing 6 and 6 is fine, but doing 6 and 6 back to back is frowned upon.

I must admit I find it intriguing why it's frowned unpon if you actually own the place there, but that's why I am here to learn. Shows like A Place In The Sun would appear to suggest this is something that might be commonly done, so real life experience by people here will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Mortimer48 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yes will be interesting to hear stories. I've seen places in the past suggesting doing 6 and 6 is fine, but doing 6 and 6 back to back is frowned upon.
> 
> I must admit I find it intriguing why it's frowned unpon if you actually own the place there, but that's why I am here to learn. Shows like A Place In The Sun would appear to suggest this is something that might be commonly done, so real life experience by people here will be greatly appreciated.


How old are you? Having a home in the US does not give you the option of living in it for 6 months of the year.


----------



## Mortimer48 (Feb 4, 2021)

I am 47. My understanding, maybe wrong, is that you can gain a visa here that allows you to be in America for sixth months out of every twelve. That has definitely been told to me, but that person may have been wrong.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Mortimer48 said:


> I am 47. My understanding, maybe wrong, is that you can gain a visa here that allows you to be in America for sixth months out of every twelve. That has definitely been told to me, but that person may have been wrong.



Your friend is talking about the B1/2 visa which allows up to 6 months to be spent in the US. However this visa is usually issued to those who are NOT eligible for the Visa Waiver program (which unless you have a criminal record you will be), seniors who won't try to work illegally (think snowbirds, grandparents visiting their kids) and some specific work related situations where frequent in and out visits are required.

The US think that the, up to 90 days, on the Visa Waiver program is quite adequate for normal, tourist type of visits.

Your having a home in the US is not likely to get you a B1 visa. If you apply and are turned down, you then will have jeopardised your usage of the VWP.... it's a gamble.

The one big reason why most people think twice about trying to live 6 months in the US and 6 months in their home country is the cost of health insurance. Thinking if you get ill you can fly home is not feasible. Only Canadians and Mexicans do this.


----------



## Mortimer48 (Feb 4, 2021)

Okay, that's the sort of stuff I am looking to learn here, so that's great. Can I ask do you know how many 90 days in 12months it is or is it just 90 days per 12 months?

Yes, the health situation is certainly one factor we'd have to ensure was properly met before spending any lengthy periods of time in the US, we've had a couple of visits to pharmaists and a doctor while on holiday. I've not looked into it but am hoping there is a company that can meet those demands.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Mortimer48 said:


> Okay, that's the sort of stuff I am looking to learn here, so that's great. Can I ask do you know how many 90 days in 12months it is or is it just 90 days per 12 months?
> 
> Yes, the health situation is certainly one factor we'd have to ensure was properly met before spending any lengthy periods of time in the US, we've had a couple of visits to pharmaists and a doctor while on holiday. I've not looked into it but am hoping there is a company that can meet those demands.


It's up to 90 days in any one 12 month period. 

You'll no doubt find several (non US) insurance companies that will cover health treatment in the US - it's just the expense of it all.

If you don't mind me asking how can you consider spending 6 months in the US at your age - presuming you are still working. Not considering working remotely are you?


----------



## Mortimer48 (Feb 4, 2021)

I looked at the visas and a B2 says tourism is part of that, is staying 6 months on that visa for tourism not allowed? I'll admit it was a quick read of the visa and I suspect there is a whole lot more to it.

Yes, I would have loved to work remotely, I can easily do that and I doubt my work would object to that, but I have already read on this forum elsewhere that's not permitted. I find that an odd stance, as what I earned would be ploughed into the local economy, but I guess there is a proper reason for it. One I hope might chance in say 10 years, when this becomes a more viable option. I know there are rules about taking jobs away from Americans and I can fully grasp that, but I'd be bringing my UK job I can do via an internet connection, not putting someone else out of work.

Thanks for your input so far, this is all the sort of things I am trying to clarify way in advanace of it potentially happening.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Mortimer48 said:


> Yes, I would have loved to work remotely, I can easily do that and I doubt my work would object to that, but I have already read on this forum elsewhere that's not permitted. I find that an odd stance, as what I earned would be ploughed into the local economy, but I guess there is a proper reason for it. One I hope might chance in say 10 years, when this becomes a more viable option. I know there are rules about taking jobs away from Americans and I can fully grasp that, but I'd be bringing my UK job I can do via an internet connection, not putting someone else out of work.


..... and there in a nutshell is why you won't get a B1/2 visa. Age 47, and being able to spend 6 months in US and 6 months in UK? Must be working in order to support himself. However, one can only work in the US if you have the relevant visa and you are not allowed to work on the B1/2.


----------



## Mortimer48 (Feb 4, 2021)

Great, that does explain it perfectly.

Final 2 questions for now. Can you get a visa to work out there for 6 months, by that I mean remotely (don't suspect so but will ask). 

Can you work out there is you do the three month visa ? Again, I suspect not but would be a big incentive for making it happen more quickly if it was something that could be undertaken.

I can imagine some people fiddle the system, so it's all a shade disappointing that someone with my approach can't achieve what I'd like to achieve as I would be putting all my money into the American economy and not the British via things like weekly food shopping, lesuire and no doubt other things.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

No short term visa which allows you to work

No, you cant work on the Visa Waiver Program (the up to 90 days 'visa') 

Yes, sure plenty of people fiddle the system. .... they 'work remotely' on the Visa Waiver program. 

However, the B1 is something you have to apply for - so you have to prove that your intent is not to live in the US and work there. Hence they are OK giving it to over 60's, not so much for other working age applicants.

I'm sure the US authorities are quite happy with you putting your money into the local economy, but, their attitude is, if you are working to do so, then you need a work visa and we want our taxes....!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

We bought a house in Naples Florida intending to winter out there. We got a B2 visa valid for 10 years and permitted to stay 6 months each year. (We are retired but had to attend for a personal interview) Logistics of moving for that amount of time were too great, we took pets with us too. Needs careful thinking. Health care wasn’t too expensive.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Isobella said:


> We bought a house in Naples Florida intending to winter out there. We got a B2 visa valid for 10 years and permitted to stay 6 months each year. (We are retired but had to attend for a personal interview) Logistics of moving for that amount of time were too great, we took pets with us too. Needs careful thinking. Health care wasn’t too expensive.


How much is your healthcare insurance? Does it cover all situations for treatment?


----------



## Mortimer48 (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi Isobella, thank you for joining this conversation, much appreciated. Can I ask what age you 'retired'?

This news fills me with hope for the longer term future.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Mortimer48 said:


> Hi Isobella, thank you for joining this conversation, much appreciated. Can I ask what age you 'retired'?
> 
> This news fills me with hope for the longer term future.


B2 are currently not being issued. Owning real estate in the US has no impact on legal status. It is soley for tourism purposes. Yes, cell/laptop can be checked at point of entry. Possession of B2 does not guarantee entry.


----------



## Mortimer48 (Feb 4, 2021)

Are B2 not being issued due to Covid or is there a phasing out of it? I'm a way off retirement for now so it hopefully won't be a problem, the potential to issue B2s, when I can.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Mortimer48 said:


> Are B2 not being issued due to Covid or is there a phasing out of it? I'm a way off retirement for now so it hopefully won't be a problem, the potential to issue B2s, when I can.


The US does not want visitors during Covid and most Embassies are closed or under time restrictions......hence no current issuing of B2 visas


----------

